# "Edit a Copy with LR Adjustments" loads original into PS, adjustments not loaded



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2013)

When I right click an edited image in LR5 and select "Edit in PhotoShop Cs5.1" it loads the original image. Not the edited image. Why?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 18, 2013)

Have a read of this post. This should explain the likely problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, that fixed it! I love you!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 19, 2013)

Good to hear, thanks.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 19, 2013)

Just a little observation your displayed data shows your Primary OS as Win XP. Are you running LR 5.2 on another system? Also your e-mail address is being displayed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 20, 2013)

Denis de Gannes said:


> Also your e-mail address is being displayed.



austinkathie, using your email address as your username can open you up to spammers.  You're welcome to leave it like that, or just let me know what you'd like to change it to and I can update it for you.


----------

